# Ag Mid Strength/light Beers



## paulmclaren11 (20/9/12)

Fellow brewers,

I am seeking some proven tasty mid strength or light beer AG recipes (Lagers/Pils/Hoppy Pale Ales).

I have tried Dr Smurto's Light Amber which was very tasty so I am now looking for some other sessionable beers that have flavour yet save me from a ripping hangover! :chug: 

Cheers.


----------



## WarmBeer (20/9/12)

One word: Mild.

:chug:


----------



## AndrewQLD (20/9/12)

Docs Yardglass session lite

very nice beer.


----------



## Spiesy (20/9/12)

I don't have a recipe, but I find Roger's to be a damn fine (kinda) mid strength.


----------



## black_labb (20/9/12)

I'm someone who tends to like a solid malt base to most of my beers. I'm also someone who tends to prefer belgian or english ales as well as some american ales. Keep that in mind with my reccomendations.

You seem to be after a light coloured and alcohol beer. Making a low alcohol beer with just base malt isn't going to end up very flavoursome. If doing a pilsener for example you won't get a very flavoursome beer by just cutting the malt bill from 4.5kg to 3kg and adjusting the hops to suit. I'd think about adding some specialty malts to make up for the flavour you would be getting from that extra 50% of malt in the beer. Think about some vienna and/or melanoiden and maybe some carapils or carahell to get some extra body into the beer. An all vienna midstrength would be very good as well.

If you are doing a low alcohol american pale rye works really well to bring flavour, body and mouthfeel that you would otherwise be lacking. 

I find it is easiest to do darker ales at low alcohol if you want to keep the same feel to the beer as you can add alot of spec malts for flavour. Also think about using maltier base malts like vienna, mild, munich ect.


----------



## emnpaul (20/9/12)

Make this recipe your friend. :beerbang: 

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...amp;recipe=1205


----------



## [email protected] (20/9/12)

Dont know your location, but if you want some inspiration for a cracking hoppy light beer @ 2.8% Murrays at Manly has Retro Rocket Ale on tap and it is a stunning example of what a low alcohol beer can be. Has the body/malt profile of a beer twice its size and hop aroma and flavour more than many IPAs you will find.

It has inspired me to try brew some more interesting lower alcohol beers for the warmer months ahead.


----------



## paulmclaren11 (20/9/12)

I am in Perth so pity I can't sample that beer - it does sound tasty.

I will seek some English Mild recipes and maybe tweak Dr Smurto's Light recipe for an APA. Was thinking of doing it minus the choc malt and maybe upping the Munich or adding Vienna.


----------



## keifer33 (20/9/12)

As your in Perth try Ferals Watermelon Warhead. It's a 2.8% Berlinner Weisse that has enough acidity to make it bloody nice on a warm day.


----------



## nala (20/9/12)

paulmclaren11 said:


> Fellow brewers,
> 
> I am seeking some proven tasty mid strength or light beer AG recipes (Lagers/Pils/Hoppy Pale Ales).
> 
> ...



I bought : British Real Ales by Graham Wheeler from The Book Depository free postage to Australia.
This book covers all grain recipes from 1.031 > 1.080.
Lots of the beers are award winners and very traditional in style, I am working my way through the book and have now brewed 56 of the recipes.
I avoid recommending any particular beer or style as tastes vary so much, I now have the ability to look at a recipe and decide whether I think it will be suitable for my taste.
I usually look at the OG/BU factor and I find that most of my beers come into a ratio of .80, irrespective of the grain bill.
Low gravity British beers usually come into the mild category where a variety of grains are used to give
that extra something other than the alcohol bite in many of the strong beers.


----------



## pk.sax (20/9/12)

Brew Tony's LCBA, scale the ingredients for a lower OG ~1035 but keep the hopping the same or even slightly higher.

Very floral with a nice pleasing but crisp malt backbone.


----------



## Drowro (20/9/12)

I brewed a oktoberfest beer a couple of weeks ago. I made the first runnings as a full strength beer, then used a bit more than usual sparge water and made a light 2.5-3% beer from that and put it in a cube to boil up later. Worked out well as I hopped like the full strength and my missus reckons it was cracking. Worth a shot I think on your fav style of beer. 
Cheers Rodders


----------



## paulmclaren11 (25/9/12)

practicalfool said:


> Brew Tony's LCBA, scale the ingredients for a lower OG ~1035 but keep the hopping the same or even slightly higher.
> 
> Very floral with a nice pleasing but crisp malt backbone.



What mash temp did you do this at?


----------



## tazman1967 (25/9/12)

I got a Carlton Mid strength clone...pretty good. Even SWMBO loves it.
Cheers


----------



## WSC (25/9/12)

I reckon Windsor yeast is the key.......


----------



## manticle (25/9/12)

Yet to brew a UK mild (but love UK beers so need to get onto one) but my preferred lower alc sipper would be a traditional low alc saison.


----------



## jyo (27/9/14)

I was going to start a new thread, but the title of this one is perfect.

I need to brew some lower alcohol beer for the next few months. In the 3-4% range. I'm looking for recipes that are tried and tested, and fit into the category of delicious.

Hefes, Milds, APAs, Largers, I'm open to them all.

So, please, hit me up with your best!


----------



## wide eyed and legless (27/9/14)

http://www.brewersfriend.com/homebrew/recipe/view/77381/english-bitter

I brewed this one very tasty for a light beer.


----------



## manticle (27/9/14)

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/69618-recipedb-dark-mild/


----------



## danestead (27/9/14)

jyo said:


> I was going to start a new thread, but the title of this one is perfect.
> 
> I need to brew some lower alcohol beer for the next few months. In the 3-4% range. I'm looking for recipes that are tried and tested, and fit into the category of delicious.
> 
> ...


Dr smurtos light amber with 1187 yeast. 3.2%. I've brewed it twice already and brewing it again Monday. I far preferred the 1187 yeast over the lallemand one he uses. I find 1187 attenuates more and however doesn't taste as thin and doesn't rip the hop flavour out of the beer, contrary to what I would have expected.

It's a ripper if u like little creatures Rogers.

Docs yardglass session lite is also nice.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/9/14)

Just scale back your recipe %'s and keep the same IBU:SG ration.

Lights and Milds benefit by being mashed higher to give it more body and feel, as it will be lacking in that aclohol feel with low % beers


----------



## jyo (27/9/14)

Cheers guys.


----------

